# Care and Feeding of 5 Week Pit Puppy



## Charmi (Jan 22, 2013)

We just rescued a 5 week old Gray Pitbull puppy from a puppy mill. We can't get to the store before tomorrow for proper puppy milk and food. Can we feed Maggie (we named her) water? We have a little adult dry food from the mill morons. You can tell I'm not pleased with puppy mills. But back to the questions. Any advice you can give to get us through the night would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

She should be eating on her own for the most part by now so yes dry dog food softened a little with water will be fine. No need for milk replacement at this point although a little goats milk wouldn't hurt. The majority of dogs wean their pups completely by 5 weeks.


----------

